# TERRORISM: Indian cops are doing a good job !!!



## kl_ravi (Nov 2, 2006)

*Yes...Atleast they are not wearing bangles!!!*

I agree that there are Corrupt, inefficient, brutal, greedy, power-hungry people in indian police dept. But there are also efficient, intelligent, sincere & honest among them. 

Let us compare our men in khaki with those in US & UK. 
They have the technology & infrastructure to cope with the population, during a crime, the police has enough information in terms of finger prints, DNA samples etc which can be matched to photographs, name & address any citizen in their country and zero in on them. In our country we don't have that much technology, infrastructure or the numbers.

In US & UK, after terror attacks, the investigations progressed at snails pace compared to their standards. But in our case, Our men in khaki, despite their hands being tied, politics, corruption, inefficiency, the investigations are quick be it Terror attack in parliament, bomb blasts in mumbai, gunfire in IISc, Bangalore, Gunfire in Mysore, Naxal menace in Karnataka - Andhra border or any other attacks....Our cops were able to put together the bits & pieces and take the guilty into the custody...

For all those who think otherwise, just answer two simple questions
1) What would you do if you were a police??
2) As a responsible Indian Citizen, how would you like to help the Indian Police?

*PS:- Comments from "grown ups" are expected. Not kids!!!*


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 2, 2006)

yes u are right...our is fast...coz someone up there in the chair wants a report soon to impress the people or else the opposition will tear them apart...
will u agree with me


----------



## kl_ravi (Nov 2, 2006)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> yes u are right...our is fast...coz someone up there in the chair wants a report soon to impress the people or else the opposition will tear them apart...will u agree with me


 
Can you highlight few incidents (Terrorism related) were a report was tabled in a hurry and later found out to be a goofup!!

NOTE:- Some things to be noted before Posting

The topic being discussed is "Terrorism" and not other civilian crimes like Rape & Murder, Robbery, Cheating etc !!! and I request people to concentrate only on Terrorism.


----------



## mail2and (Nov 2, 2006)

It has also got to do with _experience_ in handling such cases. Terrorism is nothing new for the Indian police, but it's an entirely new issue for say the Scotland Yard and/or the NYPD.

Also, during interrogation, the Indian police has a _bit_ of a free hand. It's also got to do with being street smart.

I believe that although the Mumbai police is corrupt, especially at the lower levels, and more recently even at the higher levels, it is one of the _finest_ in the world.

Recently, Scotland Yard sent a team to India to get more information on how the ATS was able to crack the Mumbai Bombings case so fast.


----------



## Stick (Nov 2, 2006)

I can't belive Indian Police and Ploitians. Both will SELL there Mothe* and Siste* if some one offer them High Price.

I know it is very Bad Language but I didn't find more than this.



			
				mail2and said:
			
		

> Recently, Scotland Yard sent a team to India to get more information on how the ATS was able to crack the Mumbai Bombings case so fast.



Noooooo, you are wrong, they are here to see if the same group was behind London Bombing or may be Plan to more attack in UK.

LOL, we Common Indians are so foolished that any one can fool us easily, because we think from HEART.


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 2, 2006)

I agree with the stick.
the police are not even doin such a good job that tey wud be give pat on the back.


----------



## mail2and (Nov 2, 2006)

Stick said:
			
		

> LOL, we Common Indians are so foolished that any one can fool us easily, because we think from HEART.



Please check your sources. The team that came here said that they'll be back in a month for more details. They wanted to know *how* the ATS cracked the case i.e. How they went about collecting evidence, how they linked their version of the story, how they arrested people.

I think checking which group is behind the attacks is not Scotland Yard's resposnibility. It is upto the British CID and Mi5 to do so.

As I said before, Indian police is horribly corrupt, but when they become determined to act, they produce results.Look at the Priyadarshani Matoo case, as an example.


----------



## mediator (Nov 2, 2006)

Yea I agree with @mail2and, if we remove the corruption, then we get the finest system in the whole world! But regarding terrorism, both the government and people want the results quick and the case cracked!


----------



## Yamaraj (Nov 3, 2006)

mail2and said:
			
		

> Please check your sources. The team that came here said that they'll be back in a month for more details. They wanted to know *how* the ATS cracked the case i.e. How they went about collecting evidence, how they linked their version of the story, how they arrested people.
> 
> I think checking which group is behind the attacks is not Scotland Yard's resposnibility. It is upto the British CID and Mi5 to do so.


Don't always believe the hype of stupid Indian mass-media. They're often more
zealous than unbiased, and a bunch of idiots than professional. I think the Yard
is here to "investigate" the claims of Mumbai police to have solved the case so
quickly. Even the National Security Advisor M K Narayanan said that India didn't
have "concrete" proofs to held ISI in a court of law. Note that all the conviced
charged for 11/7 attacks have retracted their statements, stating that police
made them sign the papers forcefully.

USA even asked India to stop blaming Pakistan for the attacks. Indian media
really ticks me off, with its sheer stupidity and unprofessionalism.



			
				mail2and said:
			
		

> As I said before, Indian police is horribly corrupt, but when they become determined to act, they produce results.Look at the Priyadarshani Matoo case, as an example.


It was the Indian police, CBI and their reports that got the convict aquitted
by the court in 1999. Really don't compare Mattoo, Chatterjee, Katara or Jessica
Lal cases with thousands of ordinary people. These cases have been made iconic
and media has played a crucial (and suspicious!) role in keeping them afront.
Sometimes, I get the feeling that even the High/Supreme courts seem to value
the sentiments of the media and people in the process of hearing and judgement.
Needless to say, I don't have any faith in Indian judicial/police system anymore.


----------



## Stick (Nov 3, 2006)

mail2and said:
			
		

> Please check your sources. The team that came here said that they'll be back in a month for more details. They wanted to know *how* the ATS cracked the case i.e. How they went about collecting evidence, how they linked their version of the story, how they arrested people.
> 
> I think checking which group is behind the attacks is not Scotland Yard's resposnibility. It is upto the British CID and Mi5 to do so.



Oh,

Till today I assume that I am Stupid but today I am very happy to see some one is there to company me.

Remember my Friend, 360 yrs ago British come to India for Business and slowly they make us Slave and RULED us for 300 years.

Thanks to : Bande main tha DAM Vande Mataram (Gandhiji)



> As I said before, Indian police is horribly corrupt, but when they become determined to act, they produce results.Look at the Priyadarshani Matoo case, as an example.



And yes look at what happen with Afzal case.

Matoo case is tragedy but still it ruined 2 family one Priyadarshini and other is the Accused. But what about Afzal case 6 people Die (may be more than this) means 6 Family Ruined and if Afzal get Rescue, I bet you 600 more family will ruined.

If Afzal didn't Hang than why others, why Afzal shouldn't hang till DEATH, just because he is Muslim (Kashmiri), than every Kashmiri Muslim Got License from Central GOVT (Current Govt) to Attack Parliamanet and all other GOVT offices.

I Blame GOD and those 6 solders who give there live to Protect Parliament, look what they get, murderer get Rescue. If Afzal didn't get Hang none of Soldier/Police will give there live in Battle with Terrorist.

*I appeal each and every Security Officer DON'T PROTECT ANY POLITICIAN*, let them get Bullet from Terrorist and than only who left will never ask (even in Dreaming) to Pardon Terrorist.

Sorry friends I may heart some or all of you, but kya kare hinudstani hoon na Dil se sochata hoon.


----------



## kl_ravi (Nov 3, 2006)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> Needless to say, I don't have any faith in Indian judicial/police system anymore.


For all those venting their ire on the indian police .... You people forgot to answer the two questions ... (Which would be a value add to this topic)
__________


			
				Stick said:
			
		

> And yes look at what happen with Afzal case.


 
Afzal case is still pending.... He has not been granted an official pardon. 


The example where terrorists were let off the hook under political pressure was when maulana masood azhar was released in exchange of hostages of IC 814 in kandahar. This was really a bad move as azhar went on to form Jaish e mohammed which has carried out no of terrorist attacks.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 3, 2006)

Look....taking into account the level of their infrastructure they are doing a FAIRLY decent job.....................


----------



## mail2and (Nov 3, 2006)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> . Even the National Security Advisor M K Narayanan said that India didn't
> have "concrete" proofs to held ISI in a court of law.



I have had a relative, who was in a similar position to M.K. Narayanan. I can tell you that his statements are a result of infighting in the diplomatic circles rather than his personal beliefs. At such a senior position, one is mature enough to understand that personal views have no place. M.K. Narayanan and many other babus haven't been too happy with SS Menon being made the foreign secretary. 



> USA even asked India to stop blaming Pakistan for the attacks. Indian media
> really ticks me off, with its sheer stupidity and unprofessionalism.



Isn't it the same country, which attacked Iraq crying out loud that Saddam had WMDs, and which publicly ridiculed France for their opposition to the war. I'm not a commie, but I'd trust US much less than even Pakistan.

I agree with you that the Indian media is not up to the mark. They believe more in sensationalizing events than in bringing out the truth. However, the media has got no relation to the functioning of the police.




> Sometimes, I get the feeling that even the High/Supreme courts seem to value
> the sentiments of the media and people in the process of hearing and judgement.



Judges are human beings, too. This happens everywhere in the world, and not just in India.



> Needless to say, I don't have any faith in Indian judicial/police system anymore.



I don't trust them too much, either. But, I am not one who will criticize the system blindly, and not look at the facts of each case. The people who retracted their statements aren't necessarily the most innocent human beings. I believe the ATS did a very good job considering the resources available with them.

I think the Pakistan angle wasn't too difficult to prove.
__________


			
				Stick said:
			
		

> Oh,
> 
> Till today I assume that I am Stupid but today I am very happy to see some one is there to company me.



Thank you for the personal attack. You can call me whatever you want. 



> Remember my Friend, 360 yrs ago British come to India for Business and slowly they make us Slave and RULED us for 300 years.



So, what does this have to do with the discussion at hand?



> And yes look at what happen with Afzal case.



I believe that considering the mood in the valley, Afzal should be pardoned. Let's be logical here. The whole valley thinks of the Indian govt. as a brutal, repressive authority that doesn't care for them. The youth believe that India is the guilty party. This may sound weird, but it is true. 

If Afzal is hanged, the valley will erupt. It will lead to much more instability, and the situation will be ideal for Afzal's bosses across the border. This is what they want. 

I know it's strange that despite guarding Kashmir from insurgents for decades, the people think the Indian govt and army are the guilty party. It's stange, but it's a fact of life.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Stick (Nov 3, 2006)

> So, what does this have to do with the discussion at hand?



Toney Blair (British) plan to signup memorundum with India on Terrorism and I'm sure this time too, they cut our hands as what they did while giving freedom to us with Partition in 1947 and the WOUND is still BLEEDING.



> I believe that considering the mood in the valley, Afzal should be pardoned. Let's be logical here. The whole valley thinks of the Indian govt. as a brutal, repressive authority that doesn't care for them. The youth believe that India is the guilty party. This may sound weird, but it is true.



If your neighbor through MEAT (if you are Strictly Veg) in your house and you take him on fire and comeback just because his family member appose you and permit him to do everyday.



> If Afzal is hanged, the valley will erupt. It will lead to much more instability, and the situation will be ideal for Afzal's bosses across the border. This is what they want.



No, it's not true, common valley people don't care about Afzal, the mob who shouting are supporters of Pakistan or forced by terrorist to do same.[/QUOTE]

Real Example:

In Parliament when PM was Pandit Nehru and China acquire 64000 sq.km land in Assam border, at that time in Question Hour in Parliament some one raised the question and demand to Action and ask to send military troop to take hold the land again.

Nehru reply "That part of Land didn't produce anything let it be with China", than one of MP reply "Nehruji there is no hair on my had and no sign that it will there in future too, so am I need to cut of my Head"

Above is what I read in History book, may words are different but meaning is same, we never allow any one to Attack on us if any one dare, let them pay heavy.


----------



## mail2and (Nov 3, 2006)

Stick said:
			
		

> Toney Blair (British) plan to signup memorundum with India on Terrorism and I'm sure this time too, they cut our hands as what they did while giving freedom to us with Partition in 1947 and the WOUND is still BLEEDING.



Please say that you're joking! How can Britain cut India's powers, especially using an extradition treaty or a memorandum!




> If your neighbor through MEAT (if you are Strictly Veg) in your house and you take him on fire and comeback just because his family member appose you and permit him to do everyday.



That's not a correct analogy. The Afzal issue is much larger than some 'meat throwing'.



> No, it's not true, common valley people don't care about Afzal, the mob who shouting are supporters of Pakistan or forced by terrorist to do same.



How do you know what the common people want? When leaders, cutting across party lines, demand that Afzal be pardoned, one can infer that the common person on the street wants the same, too.

Well, I'm one of the many haters of the impotent, corrupt and foolish Nehru family.

I think we've deviated from the topic enough. This topic is about the Indian police, and not Kashmir and/or Britain.


----------



## Yamaraj (Nov 3, 2006)

mail2and said:
			
		

> I have had a relative, who was in a similar position to M.K. Narayanan. I can tell you that his statements are a result of infighting in the diplomatic circles rather than his personal beliefs. At such a senior position, one is mature enough to understand that personal views have no place. M.K. Narayanan and many other babus haven't been too happy with SS Menon being made the foreign secretary.


A National Security Advisor to the PM of India is no ordinary "babu". I don't
want to get into the internal affairs and politics of the Government and the
PMO, but his statements cannot be dismissed casually. After all, every such
statement affects our foreign policy and relations.

If India does have concrete proofs, why the matter hasn't been taken to the
International Court or the UN yet? It's again the "blame ISI for everything" foul
play of our politicians. My fellow Indians easily fall into this trap everytime and
ignore the dirty deeds of the politicians.



			
				mail2and said:
			
		

> Isn't it the same country, which attacked Iraq crying out loud that Saddam had WMDs, and which publicly ridiculed France for their opposition to the war. I'm not a commie, but I'd trust US much less than even Pakistan.


Yes, it's also the same country that holds most countries by their neck. Deny
it all you can, but very few countries can survive while being on America's black
list. I, for sure, don't like the way our "elite class" and office-holders bow before
them.



			
				mail2and said:
			
		

> Judges are human beings, too. This happens everywhere in the world, and not just in India.


In a country, where the "common man" is a usual uneducated, superstitious
hypocrite, stereotypical idiot, courts are doing more harm to the society by
relying on their sentiments, than the criminals. I can list dozens of such cases,
when the convict was not even provided a lawyer, no proper hearings were
held, was pronounced guilty and ordered to be hanged till death - all this only
based on some "circumstantial evidence" and because of the repeated, overhyped,
and sentimental reports aired by media, and resultant mass-hysteria.

Compare this with numerous cases where police "failed to procure" or destroyed
the evidence on purpose - this saving the life of a real criminal. Compare these
with a politician who is always granted anticipatory bail for 6 months by the
"Supreme Court of India" in advance. Think about those who scammed thousands
of crores of peoples' money and walked away scott-free.

If people still believe in a democracy like this, they're doomed forever. If they
still have faith in such a police and judicial system, they all ought to be hanged
in the name of my sentiments.



			
				mail2and said:
			
		

> I don't trust them too much, either. But, I am not one who will criticize the system blindly, and not look at the facts of each case. The people who retracted their statements aren't necessarily the most innocent human beings. I believe the ATS did a very good job considering the resources available with them.


I don't want to criticize the system, I look forward to changing it. And this is
going to happen only and if only the common man realizes the shortcomings of
this system. The day people wake up from this sedated dream, I'll happily lead
them to a new era.



			
				mail2and said:
			
		

> I think the Pakistan angle wasn't too difficult to prove.


Sure, it wasn't. It's habitual, thus making it hard to change. I don't know if you
read International articles or visit political forums, but this attiude makes us
and our country a "laughing stock". Much ado without nothing!



			
				mail2and said:
			
		

> I believe that considering the mood in the valley, Afzal should be pardoned. Let's be logical here. The whole valley thinks of the Indian govt. as a brutal, repressive authority that doesn't care for them. The youth believe that India is the guilty party. This may sound weird, but it is true.
> 
> If Afzal is hanged, the valley will erupt. It will lead to much more instability, and the situation will be ideal for Afzal's bosses across the border. This is what they want.


Let the valley erupt; let the people pillage and burn; let them vent out the
"real themselves". I would rather see the valley littered with dead bodies, than
Afzal walking a free man as their "Hero".

What the valley thinks about the Government or the rest of India is no more
important than what we think about them. And I think they're acting like a bunch
of traitors, screaming and asking for their sorry lives to be terminated.

I would rather act with an "Iron Hand", than sympathize with (to be) terrorists.


----------



## mediator (Nov 3, 2006)

mail2and said:
			
		

> I believe that considering the mood in the valley, Afzal should be pardoned. Let's be logical here. The whole valley thinks of the Indian govt. as a brutal, repressive authority that doesn't care for them. The youth believe that India is the guilty party. This may sound weird, but it is true.
> 
> If Afzal is hanged, the valley will erupt. It will lead to much more instability, and the situation will be ideal for Afzal's bosses across the border. This is what they want.


Can't agree here! That doesn't mean we shud free him! Do u think all the terrorists be freed like that then?? Instead if they Kashmiris think like that then don't u think the leadership shud try to educate them about the current affairs, instead demanding the release??



			
				mail2and said:
			
		

> How do you know what the common people want? *When leaders, cutting across party lines, demand that Afzal be pardoned, one can infer that the common person on the street wants the same, too.*


Arjun Singh demanded reservation! Did students wanted the same?? He proceeded even after the peaceful protest by them and treated the students like insects! Do u think Pakistani leadership and Pakistani people have  the same view regarding bombimg ALqaeda camps and harboring US military there?? Do u think Pakistani leadership and common person on the street of Balochistan have the same views?? There r many more example I can give! But I think the leadership of J n K has failed to enlighten people about the current affairs! 

Neways I know media sensationalises an issue too much. But we shud not forget that its the media becoz of which corruption,scams,scandals gets unearthed and because of which many corrupt politicians resigned or were forced to do so! SO no here can say media is government influenced!


----------



## escape7 (Nov 17, 2006)

Well, its because of the cops that majority of us have a peacefull life, otherwise it would have been pandemonuim...


----------



## kl_ravi (Nov 17, 2006)

escape7 said:
			
		

> Well, its because of the cops that majority of us have a peacefull life, otherwise it would have been pandemonuim...


 
Please check again what option you have choosen, to cast your vote for ....


----------



## escape7 (Nov 17, 2006)

kl_ravi said:
			
		

> Please check again what option you have choosen, to cast your vote for ....



I've chosen No, as there is always a scope of improvement


----------



## outlaw (Nov 17, 2006)

given the level of corruption ; the police dept is doing a good job


but still for every 20 honest police men there'll be 40 as$holes


----------



## kl_ravi (Nov 17, 2006)

escape7 said:
			
		

> I've chosen No, as there is always a scope of improvement


 
Taking the example of Md Afzal Guru's case ..... 

The Tihar Jail Authorities had already visited Buxar Central Jail to purchase special Manila Rope of 1 Inch Diameter. Read the Article here

The Alipore Jail Authorities had visited the same place to purchase the Manila rope used to hang Dhanjoy Chatarjee ... Read the article here

This is the complete coverge of Dhananjoy Case

Now police have done their homework by Hiring a Hangman, Preparing the gallows, Oiling the trap door, Calculating the rope requirements, purchasing the rope, taking trials with sand bags, Performing rehersals etc

Now the ball is in Polititians court !!!!


----------



## faraaz (Nov 20, 2006)

Honestly? I think they're doing a decent job, considering the circumstances...


----------



## __Virus__ (Nov 21, 2006)

Police?? do they even get anyones vote when it comes to favoring them??? A$$ H0£e$ must b hanged


----------



## vasulic (Nov 21, 2006)

NO; They need a slap on the face


----------



## kl_ravi (Nov 22, 2006)

Virus, Vasulic....

This topic is for *Terrorism & Indian Cops dealing with it* compared to other law enforcement agencies in other countries....

Now can you give more indepth analysis & give your opinion rather than just dropping *oneliners* .....



			
				kl_ravi said:
			
		

> For all those who think otherwise, just answer two simple questions
> 1) What would you do if you were a police??
> 2) As a responsible Indian Citizen, how would you like to help the Indian Police?
> 
> *PS:- Comments from "grown ups" are expected. Not kids!!!*


----------

